# Psychedelia aka Cinemagic - Coming Soon



## Legendary Genetics (Aug 15, 2008)

One of the two new strains I created that just finished it's 30 day cure. This is a strain I've been working on for quite some time. Many generations and seed runs went into this. Comprised of genetics from a combination of 3 landrace strains and exotic domesticated strains. One of the strains being of Vietnamese descent. The other two of African descent. Basically I was going for something very high in THCV. It has a very earthy aroma. The taste can't be linked to any thing I've ever tasted, but it does have a nice pugnent Earthy hashy taste with a sweet aftertaste left on the exhale. 

The tribal strain is called "Mali Dogon Star". A gift from an African tribe to a local Native American tribe that many many years ago and was preserved until the mid-1980s when the reservation condemned the growth because of people selling it outside the reservation. It was kept alive through clone. The other two strains are Vietnamese Black and African Black Magic. You won't find no Amsterdam influence here. Since none of these strains pedigrees are known, all I can tell you is that it's mostly sativa.


An immediate buzz follows the first hit. Get ready because the high is soon to follow. The high can be separated into 3 waves. At first it starts off slow and climbs until the second wave hits you around 30-40 minutes later with a speedy, raciness and paranoia. This lasts for another half hour, then it mellows out into a psychedelic, mind-expanding, thought provoking high. Similar to that of a low dosage of mushrooms (1.5-2 grams). The high lasts for a total of over 3 hours and leaves you buzzed and alert for awhile after. Clear you schedule if you want to smoke this. 

By this December I plan to take a trip to Amsterdam to check out some offers I can get for the line. It's definately one of my longer breeding projects and I want to take it to a bigger scale. I would really like to see this taken carried by a major seed company. It's truly the craziest stuff I've ever smoked and I know it would be a success. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 15, 2008)

*You've got my attention, I'm a big sativa fan, and I'll be following your progress. :aok: Do yourself a favor and talk with Jorge and Arjan at the Greenhouse :hubba:*


----------



## massproducer (Aug 15, 2008)

What do you have a wharehouse?  Every week it seems like you are posting a info on a strain you created and have been working with for generations.  How much space do you have?  How do you manage to work with SOOO many different strains at the same time?


----------



## Legendary Genetics (Aug 15, 2008)

massproducer said:
			
		

> *What do you have a wharehouse?  *Every week it seems like you are posting a info on a strain you created and have been working with for generations.  How much space do you have?  How do you manage to work with SOOO many different strains at the same time?




Please don't say that, don't want the wrong people getting ideas. I don't got too much space. I got enough space to do 5 indoor runs at a time. As far as outdoor space goes I got enough to do various small crops throughout the woods. I also have the perfect outdoor set-up for strains of highland heritage. As far as breeding goes though, that's done indoors. 

If anyone is wondering about any of the strains I worked with on this feel free to ask.


----------



## Tater (Aug 15, 2008)

I do I do, I've wanted to start trying my hand at breeding this winter and wanted to start with a strain that was gifted to me and is amzing to bad I don't know what it is, a landrace sativa and the vietnam black problem is I have no idea where to get the vietnamese black strain that I have heard so many good things about.  Also if you have any more info on strains that have more of a psychedelic high please let me know.  I realize the commitment involved in breeding and am willing to spend a few years isolating the genes and what not.


----------



## Legendary Genetics (Aug 16, 2008)

Tater said:
			
		

> I do I do, I've wanted to start trying my hand at breeding this winter and wanted to start with a strain that was gifted to me and is amzing to bad I don't know what it is, a landrace sativa and the vietnam black problem is I have no idea where to get the vietnamese black strain that I have heard so many good things about.  Also if you have any more info on strains that have more of a psychedelic high please let me know.  I realize the commitment involved in breeding and am willing to spend a few years isolating the genes and what not.



I'm high right now so bare with me and my rambling. 

If you want to start growing in the winter you better start adding some unnecessary stuff to your electricity bill. Go plug stuff in a turn it on so you don't raise no suspicions with a skyrocketing electric bill. You plan to use hydroponics, soil, or coco? Make sure you pick up some reading, I recommend Jorge Cervantes latest Grow Bible. There's always room for another landrace sativa, which are becoming more and more rare. Can you tell me any of the traits, you know any of the heritage or got any pics of it? What's the flowering time? With enough information on a landrace you should be able to figure out atleast what area of the world it originated in. Also it takes time for a new strain to build credibility. When another grower chooses to put your strain in their garden it means something, people don't want to put all the time and effort into an unproven strain. Cross it with a proven strain with a good reputation. Maybe something a little rare or in demand. This will help people open up to the new line and eventually you will be able to sell the pure original strain you intended to. This is the equivalent of a major recording artist giving some new guy a shot. Helps you and your strain build credibility. Never lie or exaggerate, this will do the exact opposite and always be upfront and clear with your strains shortcomings, you don't want to lose anyone's trust because you may not get a second shot if you failed the first. You may see some of the bigger breeders saying anything and everything to sell their product, but that's not how they started conducting business or they would have never of made it to where they are now and they definately won't last in the long run. 

If I wanted to describe the Mali Dogon Star. It's a strain with an unique smell (I'd be more descriptive here), very potent with an ultra-trippy high (Obviously more descriptive here). The only problems with it were weak stems and seedling development and somewhat low yield. 

However although the strain might not sound like what you want your next addition to your garden to be, it had a very valuable trait to me and that is the very unique trippy high. It's a scary high. Ever felt like your grave was being dug?

Vietnamese Black isn't a strain for everyone. It's like the speed of weed. Have you read up on it? I love the strain and work with it a lot. Have you ever had a chance to smoke it? It'd be terrible to work with so long with a plant to realize the fruits of your labor are a waste. I think it's a great strain though, unique genetics. I think more people should grow it. Right now though, Vietnam is full of feral cannabis plants. The genetics from that part of the world are crazy. Full of THCV.

As for those psychedelic-type strains. I'd recommend Cinderella 99 for your first grow. It's the perfect strain to cross your landrace sativa with and it's an easy grow. I can give you a perfect guide for her as I've run her a few times in the past myself.


----------



## Tater (Aug 16, 2008)

I don't have the land race sativa yet, I'm waiting till winter to start that.  The one strain I do have has some qualitys I want to bring over but some things I want to try to breed out, week stems is one of them but the high is one of those really rare head highs.  Total motivator, and if you like citrus then this plant is your baby.  I'm sure its a cross and want to try to pull it back more towards the sativa side and see if I can add a more psychadelic aspect to the head high it already has.  I want to keep its flavour, strength and smell (really skunky).   I've read a bit on the vietnam black strain but couldn't find a lot of information on it.  I've found lots of strains that have been crossed with it and they sound like the type of stone I would enjoy.  I like to feel like I'm being lifted and if my arms don't tingle then its not what I'm looking for lol.


----------



## Legendary Genetics (Aug 16, 2008)

Tater said:
			
		

> I don't have the land race sativa yet, I'm waiting till winter to start that.  The one strain I do have has some qualitys I want to bring over but some things I want to try to breed out, week stems is one of them but the high is one of those really rare head highs.  Total motivator, and if you like citrus then this plant is your baby.  I'm sure its a cross and want to try to pull it back more towards the sativa side and see if I can add a more psychadelic aspect to the head high it already has.  I want to keep its flavour, strength and smell (really skunky).   I've read a bit on the vietnam black strain but couldn't find a lot of information on it.  I've found lots of strains that have been crossed with it and they sound like the type of stone I would enjoy.  I like to feel like I'm being lifted and if my arms don't tingle then its not what I'm looking for lol.



Outbreed it with a good sativa-dominant (one over 80% sativa should be fine) strain of your choice. I'd go for a Durban Poison maybe. I've heard of Paia Hawaiana being used with great success for a situation like this.


----------



## Tater (Aug 16, 2008)

Hey thanks for the heads up I'll look into that.  Never heard of the hawaiana I'm going to go look it up now.


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 16, 2008)

good read. thanks


----------



## Legendary Genetics (Aug 17, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> good read. thanks



Anytime.Nice Tupac quote in your sig to. I bred a strain with him in mind. Check out my thread about Krazy. That and this are my two latest finished projects.


----------



## ppdodoboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Hello everyone. Im so glad I found his fourm. I have been looking for african black for 15 years and i finally found it. Legendary Genetics can you shed some light on the origin, growth and high of the wonderfull plant. Also are there any plans to offer it pure?


----------



## Legendary Genetics (Sep 7, 2008)

ppdodoboy said:
			
		

> Hello everyone. Im so glad I found his fourm. I have been looking for african black for 15 years and i finally found it. Legendary Genetics can you shed some light on the origin, growth and high of the wonderfull plant. Also are there any plans to offer it pure?



I use it in breeding. I've made negotiations with people about selling it before but that's usually as far as it goes. A very potent unique high with a great earthy taste.


----------



## Legendary Genetics (Jun 10, 2009)

Back to let you know.

This strain is going to be released soon.


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (Jun 10, 2009)

Legendary Genetics said:
			
		

> The taste can't be linked to any thing I've ever tasted, but it does have a nice pugnent Earthy hashy taste with a sweet aftertaste left on the exhale.


 
No offense...but in my experience "earthy taste" is a cute way of saying it tastes like dirt lol.


----------



## Legendary Genetics (Jun 10, 2009)

NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer said:
			
		

> No offense...but in my experience "earthy taste" is a cute way of saying it tastes like dirt lol.



lol Ever smelled rotten meat?


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (Jun 10, 2009)

HAHA, unfortunately very often, I spent a few years just out of college working as a restaurant manager in a few different places....not fun.  

Question for you...?  You ever use beta testers for new strains?  Someone on here was talking about how they got their seeds directly from breeders and because of the contact had been able to get involved in beta testing for new strains.


----------



## Legendary Genetics (Jun 10, 2009)

NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer said:
			
		

> HAHA, unfortunately very often, I spent a few years just out of college working as a restaurant manager in a few different places....not fun.
> 
> Question for you...?  You ever use beta testers for new strains?  Someone on here was talking about how they got their seeds directly from breeders and because of the contact had been able to get involved in beta testing for new strains.


Sometimes when I'm a bit overlogged with work I have to.

I'm working on 3 strains at the moment, tried to strike a deal with some Amsterdam seed companies. Pretty close to closing on one (just some licensing issues with the estate of an infamous recording artist) and the other this one here they won't take because they believe it's a liability issue. 

Soma Seeds
Dutch Passion
Greenhouse

Greenhouse wouldn't pay good, Dutch Passion couldn't handle a smoke test and Soma himself said that the strain just wouldn't be pleasant to the mainstream smoker. So I'm going independent with this release. 

I don't know if it's cool to post a full name here but Mr. Dronker of Sensi Seeds couldn't handle it straight up. 

Don't let this fool you though, smokers of it becomes fans of it in most cases.

Steven Hager loved it though


----------

